# Heel Clicker Clutch kits??



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm looking for a Heelclicker clutch kit for my sportsman 500 HO, can anyone hook me up....and maybe post a link? Thanks MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would go with QSC....Quad Shop Customs for a Polaris kit.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks bro...i contacted them and we're going threw the motions...!!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

MUDDIE49 said:


> Thanks bro...i contacted them and we're going threw the motions...!!:rockn:


Not a problem....they are the best with Polaris kits. Tell him that Mark Barnett from Randy Miller Racing sent you....:rockn:


----------

